# New to posting



## fmusto (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been a member since the summer but have not posted.  The time has come to start to ask questions and answer them as opposed to just reading everyones informative comments.  I am a green belt in American Kenpo, testing on March 31st for my Third degree brown.  As difficukt as it is it is well worth the amount of hours I am putting in.  I have great instructors who are dedictated and care about each students progress.  I am havinbg some difficulty remembering all the techniques involved in Kenpo and the Kata even though I know them pretty well.  There seems to be something that is missing in my brain that remebers everything when I am in front of others.  I look forward to posting and continue to read your insights.
Frank


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome and finally Happy posting to you 
Terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Don't worry too much; American Kenpo has a _lot _of techniques to remember.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome!  Glad you came out of lurker mode!  Have fun posting!


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 5, 2006)

Aloha Brother and welcome to the boards.  Happy Postiong.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Sarah (Mar 5, 2006)

Glad you have come out of the shadows 

Happy posting!


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 5, 2006)

fmusto said:
			
		

> I have been a member since the summer but have not posted. The time has come to start to ask questions and answer them as opposed to just reading everyones informative comments. I am a green belt in American Kenpo, testing on March 31st for my Third degree brown. As difficukt as it is it is well worth the amount of hours I am putting in. I have great instructors who are dedictated and care about each students progress. I am havinbg some difficulty remembering all the techniques involved in Kenpo and the Kata even though I know them pretty well. There seems to be something that is missing in my brain that remebers everything when I am in front of others. I look forward to posting and continue to read your insights.
> Frank



Welcome, Frank!  :wavey:  Yep, American Kenpo has A LOT of information! I will be testing for my next brown belt this month too.   It is indeed a challenge to remember all of these moves in the forms and the techniques, especially when someone (like my instructor) is watching closely.  I have found a way for me to remember is to try to think of an image associated with the name, and every time I practice the technique, I think of the name and the image.  Practice, practice, repetition!  At least, my memory lapses have decreased.  I hope I do well with my upcoming belt test too.

With Kicking Set 5, for example, I will take the initials of those kicks (F for front, R for roundhouse kick, S for side, and B for back kick), create words with them, and make a silly sentence using those words in their proper order (for kicking sets 1, 2, 3, and 4).  These sentences helps me to remember when I need to do the kicking sets.

Good luck!

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpotroop (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm also new to posting and I really enjoy reading the posting from all the other members. Good luck with the brown belt test. Remember to breath you will do great.

kenpotroop


----------



## MJS (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Frank! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk Frank 

Best of luck on your Testing and Let us know how you did~!

Enjoy the board~!

~Tess


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 6, 2006)

A warm welcome to our new members

Testing is always hard on the mind.  I think thats why we test it keeps the mind active and the body has to respond by instinct almost.  I'm sure you will do well so keep us informed


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats on coming out of lurkdom! lol Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2006)

Well Howdy, Frank and welcome!  Enjoy your stay here at MartialTalk, we hope you find it as enjoyable as the rest of us do. :asian:


----------



## Gemini (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Frank! Glad to (finally) have you with us!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, fmusto!  Happy posting!


----------



## still learning (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy......testing is good for the soul.......Aloha


----------



## fmusto (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the words of encouragement.  Good luck to you as well. I will send a note how the test went.
Frank


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome, good luck on the test.

Just relax, know you can do it, and all will go fine


----------



## stickarts (Mar 12, 2006)

welcome!
I have found that teaching is a great way to help remember everything. Have you tried assistant instructing?


----------



## bydand (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck on your testing!!


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## kenpotroop (Mar 15, 2006)

welcome, happy posting


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome, good luck with your training!


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! :boing1:


----------

